# Metro Alliance



## Shayne Mehringer

Weather was rainy this morning but has cleared up and the sun is out!

Both stakes are rockin along smoothly.

SM


----------



## FOM

Shayne,

First, Happy Birthday! Second - what are the setups? How's the dog work? Lastly, give my Butthead a kick in the rear and go say hi to your buddy Ranger 

Lainee


----------



## Mike W.

Open is a triple.

There is a 1 acre tank out about 150 yds from the line. The tank has a levee like damn in the shape of a horseshoe, with e open end facing the line. The first bird is the long bird, whose line clips the left side of tank and on out about 100 more yards. Second bird is thrown from the bottom tip of the horseshoe on the right side and lands down near the bank. Both guns retire to layout blinds. Flyer is shot at 100yds at about 10 o'clock.


----------



## Mike W.

Qual is a triple. Long bird about 220yds at 2 O'Clock, right to left, retired. Second bird at 12 O'Clock about 125yds left angle back onto an island. Flyer shot at 10 O'clock at about 100yds.

After I ran, 6 out of 14 had done it.


----------



## FOM

Does that mean you did it?  good job and good luck!


----------



## BonMallari

thanks for the update I heard and saw on wunderground that you had torrential rains come through the area yesterday and last night...Got # 10 Mirk and # 46 Nola going in the Open w/Chris LaCross


----------



## Mike W.

Qual back to the land/water blind combo:

1,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,14,16,18,22,23,25,27,28


----------



## Mike W.

Qual back to the 4th:

1,5,6,7,8,10,12,14,16,18,23,27

12 dogs.


my dog did the first series and the land blind good but I picked her up on the water blind.

Judges were strict on the first, generous on the blinds.

Nice test.


----------



## Mike W.

Open still has 20 or so dogs to run.


----------



## EdA

junfan68 said:


> Open is a triple.
> 
> There is a 1 acre tank


for those unfamiliar with the term "tank" not a piece of military equipment or an aquarium, in Texas speak a "tank" is a small man made pond.....


----------



## FOM

Open callbacks to 2nd series: 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 21, 22, 27, 30, 31, 34, 35, 36, 38, 43, 45, 46, 52, 53, 54, 55, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 69, 71, 75, 76, 77, 79

39 total


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Heard the derby is running dogs, everybody there?


----------



## Kris Hunt

EdA said:


> for those unfamiliar with the term "tank" not a piece of military equipment or an aquarium, in Texas speak a "tank" is a small man made pond.....


HeeeHeee, that was the first thing that popped into my head, a ONE ACRE TANK... WOW, I thought "what kind of field trials do they run down there in texas" HEEE HEEE 

Kris


----------



## FOM

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## Mike W.

I hear second hand about the Qual:

1) Bearden
2) Widner
3) Baird/Cicero
4) Baird/Cicero


----------



## Mike W.

*Open*

32 dogs back to the water blind:

1, 3, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 22, 27, 30, 31, 34, ,36,38, 45, 46, 52, 53, 55, 57, 59, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 69, 71, 75, 76, 77


----------



## Mike W.

*Amateur*

23 dogs to the land blind:

2,5,10,13,17,18,20,24,30,34,40,41,44,45,46,55,58,61,62,64,65,66,69


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

junfan68 said:


> *Open*
> 
> 32 dogs back to the water blind:
> 
> 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 22, 27, 30, 31, 34, ,36,38, 45, 46, 52, 53, 55, 57, 59, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 69, 71, 75, 76, 77


Better be a good one


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Tulsa Slim said:


> Better be a good one


Good water blind = Lots of land and a little bit of water 

No problem.


----------



## huntinman

junfan68 said:


> *Amateur*
> 
> 23 dogs to the land blind:
> 
> 2,5,10,13,17,18,20,24,30,34,40,41,44,45,46,55,58,61,62,64,65,66,69


#13, Ammo in her first All-Age start absolutey hammered the 1st series. The route to the long retired bird was almost directly over the short retired bird. She never hesitated as she drove past the old fall and drilled the long bird. Not a bad start to the next phase of her trial career! Good luck to the 23 dogs called back back for the next series...

For Ken Guthrie...;-), Ammo topped this performance by hunting up Micki's keys which she lost in the pasture between the test and the road. Ammo found the keys in a puddle of water in the middle of the pasture.


----------



## Ken Guthrie

huntinman said:


> For Ken Guthrie...;-), Ammo topped this performance by hunting up Micki's keys which she lost in the pasture between the test and the road. Ammo found the keys in a puddle of water in the middle of the pasture.




I tell you what...between the famous stretch and playing FBI, I don't think there is anything this dog can't do.

Honestly, this dog has shown tremendous success from the various reports and statistics. All comments prove the owners and handler are tremendous folks with a true passion for success and adventure. I'm sure and hope that his AA career goes as well as his derby career.

But....

Seriously huntinman... your starting to make me believe your almost psychotic about this dog. I mean I can see being a fan and admirer, but your starting to scare me. I bet even Ammo looks at you a little odd when your around.


----------



## BonMallari

Open 3rd series is a double blind....Mirk # 46 did well according to Chris LaCross, Nola # 10 has yet to run


----------



## Mike W.

> I tell you what...between the famous stretch and playing FBI, I don't think there is anything this dog can't do.


One thing the dog hasn't done yet, is beat Bullet head to head in the 6 or so trials they have run against each other. Maybe that changes today.


----------



## BonMallari

18 dogs back to the 4th series in Open, sorry dont have the #'s....Mirk got dropped but Nola apparently did very well...only 4 maybe 5 hours of daylight...its gonna be close


----------



## FOM

Open callbacks 4th series.

5, 10, 11, 27, 30, 31, 34, 36, 53, 55, 57, 61, 62, 63, 69, 75, 76, 77


----------



## Howard N

Go Bullet, go. #27


----------



## BonMallari

FOM said:


> Open callbacks 4th series.
> 
> 5, *10,* 11, 27, 30, 31, 34, 36, 53, 55, 57, 61, 62, 63, 69, 75, 76, 77


Come on Nola, finish it off girl...


----------



## Brad

Bullet should take dog #27 down


----------



## FOM

Brad said:


> Bullet should take dog #27 down


 #27 in the Open is Bullet....my Bullet....Dan H. just happens to realize a good name for a dog when he sees one


----------



## Howard N

Bullets flying all over the place. 

Ducking regards,


----------



## tkpaul

huntinman said:


> #13, Ammo in her first All-Age start absolutey hammered the 1st series. The route to the long retired bird was almost directly over the short retired bird. She never hesitated as she drove past the old fall and drilled the long bird. Not a bad start to the next phase of her trial career! Good luck to the 23 dogs called back back for the next series...
> 
> For Ken Guthrie...;-), Ammo topped this performance by hunting up Micki's keys which she lost in the pasture between the test and the road. Ammo found the keys in a puddle of water in the middle of the pasture.


Heard Ammo is in the 3rd series in the derby and 4th series in the Am.


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Hear we go........................:grab:
What "are" going to talk about next week................now that "Ammo." is done with her Derby career???;-)
Good Luck
Sue


----------



## DKR

Any word on the Am?


----------



## Andy Carlson

Go Buttlet Go!!

No confusion over who Buttlet is regards,;-)

Andy


----------



## Mike W.

*Amateur*

_To the 4th:_
2(Spur), 17(Hook), 20(Jr), 30(Rooster), 34(Zoom), 40(Cuba), 41(Gracie), 46(Brody), 61(Anna), 65(Smoke), 66(Abby)


----------



## FOM

Andy Carlson said:


> Go Buttlet Go!!
> 
> No confusion over who Buttlet is regards,;-)
> 
> Andy


Well he was a *Butt*let in the 4th


----------



## BonMallari

Just got a call from Chris, Nola pinned two of the three including the long memory bird, and had a short hunt on the first before picking it up...they still have about half a dozen dogs to go and about an hour or so of light....Great job Chris and Nola no matter how this shakes out ...Clint,Mary Kent and I are very grateful for the outstanding job you have done these past few months.....See you at Red River...


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Congratulations Lannie, Ammo, and Bullet too.....


----------



## FOM

Ken Guthrie said:


> Congratulations Lannie, Ammo, and Bullet too.....


Ken go pound sand - you aren't cute, you aren't funny. And spell my name right next time...


----------



## Charles C.

FOM said:


> Ken go pound sand - you aren't cute, you aren't funny. And spell my name right next time...


Go Lainee! (Did I spell that right?) Ken is the ultimate keyboard warrior/internet rambo.


----------



## Brad

FOM said:


> #27 in the Open is Bullet....my Bullet....Dan H. just happens to realize a good name for a dog when he sees one


Sorry FOM. I was replying to the Derby.
I thought it was a joke since there are only 26 dogs in the derby.
Good Luck to yours


----------



## FOM

Brad said:


> Sorry FOM. I was replying to the Derby.
> I thought it was a joke since there are only 26 dogs in the derby.
> Good Luck to yours


Brad,

Coolbeans...I think Dan's Bullet could possibly kick my Bullet's rear - he is one talented dog!


----------



## Brad

FOM said:


> Brad,
> 
> Coolbeans...I think Dan's Bullet could possibly kick my Bullet's rear - he is one talented dog!


Maybe we just need a competition with Ammo, 2 Bullets and Emmit


----------



## Jason E.

any derby results


----------



## Mike W.

*OPEN*
1) 11 - Lucy/Eckett
2) 31 - Marley/Bridges
3) 10 - Nola/LaCross
4) 30 - Gretzky/Schrader

RJ) 36 - Pride/Eckett

Jams
77 Mac/Kenny
57 Maggie/Cicero/Baird
55 Bella/Bridges
53 Cutter/Wall


*AMATEUR*

1) 17 - Hook/Moorehouse
2) 20 - JR/Gierman
3) 30 - Rooster/Noga
4) 41 - Gracie/McClure

RJ) 46 - Brody/Byrd/Henard

Jams

Zoom/Carlisle
Smoke/Carlisle


*DERBY*

1) 10 - Ammo/Petrovish
2) 21 - Slider/Hays
3) 8 - Calie/Eckett
4) 15 - Bullet/Hurst

RJ) 20 - Ranger/Edwards

JAMS 
Piet/Russell
Dottie/Aycock
Kate/Roberts
Otis/Erhardt


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Thanks for the updates....

Congrats to all participating


----------



## Jeff Huntington

junfan68 said:


> One thing the dog hasn't done yet, is beat Bullet head to head in the 6 or so trials they have run against each other. Maybe that changes today.


I guess it did...way to finish strong Ammo


----------



## Brad Overstreet

Congrats to Chris and Nola!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike W.

Congratulations to all the dogs that finished and placed in all the events. An outstanding field across the board this weekend. And thanks to Scott Carruth for use of his fantastic grounds and to the judges for their time & effort.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Way to go Clay & Marley.


----------



## akbrowndogs

Big congratulations to Bill and Ammo!! We are so happy for you!!
Carol and Jake


----------



## Howard N

I 2nd Carol's post.

In two years you two took a little puppy to unseen levels. You two did a wonderful job........ and with a choco no less.

Take a break from traveling and see you next year in the all age.

Congrats!!


----------



## JusticeDog

junfan68 said:


> *DERBY*
> 
> 
> 
> *RJ) 20 - Ranger/Edwards*


Yeah!!!! That would be David and Lainee's Ranger !!!!!!!


----------



## FOM

JusticeDog said:


> Yeah!!!! That would be David and Lainee's Ranger !!!!!!!


Well atleast one of the dogs is bringing home some ribbons!

A congrats goes to Sylvia and Gracie on their Am 4th!

FOM

p.s. Ranger is David's dog


----------



## BBnumber1

Congrats to Bill and Ammo on winning their final derby.
Congrats to all the other derby dogs who placed and finished


----------



## JusticeDog

FOM said:


> p.s. Ranger is David's dog


Yes, but you were starting to claim him when he won last weekend... !!!


----------



## TimThurby

Congrats David on Ranger's Jam(and you too Lainee)

Tim


----------



## Lance-CO

JusticeDog said:


> Yeah!!!! That would be David and Lainee's Ranger !!!!!!!


Yeeha! Ranger is being consistent in bringing in those ribbons! Congrats to David, Lainee, Mark and Ranger on their RJ

Angelo


----------



## MikeBoley

WOW congrats to Lauren and Slider, 3 derby starts 3 placements. Time to fire up the great white and chase them points. This could be the next great one. Who was the derby champion in 2006?


----------



## Ricky Elston

Way to go Lauren!!!


----------



## huntinman

junfan68 said:


> One thing the dog hasn't done yet, is beat Bullet head to head in the 6 or so trials they have run against each other. Maybe that changes today.


It did, but so what? Bullet is a great dog and I enjoyed watching him run. He had one bad bird in the whole derby. Ammo, had bad birds in some of the others. They are both great dogs, as were the dogs that beat both of them in many other trials.


----------



## huntinman

Ken Guthrie said:


> I tell you what...between the famous stretch and playing FBI, I don't think there is anything this dog can't do.
> 
> Honestly, this dog has shown tremendous success from the various reports and statistics. All comments prove the owners and handler are tremendous folks with a true passion for success and adventure. I'm sure and hope that his AA career goes as well as his derby career.
> 
> But....
> 
> Seriously huntinman... your starting to make me believe your almost psychotic about this dog. I mean I can see being a fan and admirer, but your starting to scare me. I bet even Ammo looks at you a little odd when your around.


Ken, you surprise me... I thought you could take it as well as you dish it. Guess I was wrong. If you are going to shovel it as much as you do, be a man and take it with a little humor...


----------



## Ken Guthrie

FOM said:


> Ken go pound sand - you aren't cute, you aren't funny. And spell my name right next time...


----------



## Ken Guthrie

huntinman said:


> Ken, you surprise me... I thought you could take it as well as you dish it. Guess I was wrong. If you are going to shovel it as much as you do, be a man and take it with a little humor...


Huh?

I must have missed something?

I knew you were joking about the keys. I was just commenting on your 1,429 posts on Ammo.


----------



## Mike W.

> It did, but so what? Bullet is a great dog and I enjoyed watching him run. He had one bad bird in the whole derby. Ammo, had bad birds in some of the others. They are both great dogs, as were the dogs that beat both of them in many other trials.



So now that the big 3 (Ammo, Emmitt, Bullet) are aging out, do we have a final total with regards to avg. pts per start?


----------



## huntinman

junfan68 said:


> So now that the big 3 (Ammo, Emmitt, Bullet) are aging out, do we have a final total with regards to avg. pts per start?


No, but the final total for the top derby dog is 144


----------



## BBnumber1

junfan68 said:


> So now that the big 3 (Ammo, Emmitt, Bullet) are aging out, do we have a final total with regards to avg. pts per start?


Emmitt and Bullet could both still run one more Derby (4 - 6 December) if they want....


----------



## moonstonelabs

Unfortunately, Emmitt had to scratch from both derbies this weekend due to a pretty bad abscess in his mouth...we're planning on him running in December. Hope Bullet will be there too.

Congratulations to Bill, Micki, and Ammo on their phenomenal and historical derby year.

Sarita


----------



## Mike W.

> No, but the final total for the top derby dog is 144


I have said it before and I'll say it again, Ammo is a great dog, and anyone would be lucky to have her.

I happen to be a Bullet fan....and being a Bullet fan I would say that Bullet beat Ammo head to head 6 out of 7 times, and will end up with a higher point-per-start average.

But I think we will all look back and see that these 3 great dogs were one of the best Derby crops that we will likely see in our lifetime.

Congratulations to McKnight, Petrovish, and Hurst on their accomplishments.


----------



## BBnumber1

Sarita, sorry to hear about Emmitt. I hope he gets well quickly.


----------



## huntinman

moonstonelabs said:


> Unfortunately, Emmitt had to scratch from both derbies this weekend due to a pretty bad abscess in his mouth...we're planning on him running in December. Hope Bullet will be there too.
> 
> Congratulations to Bill, Micki, and Ammo on their phenomenal and historical derby year.
> 
> Sarita


Good Luck with Emmitt and Livvy in the future. Enjoyed watching Livvy run today. Hope Emmit heals up soon.


----------



## Shootin Blanks

huntinman said:


> No, but the final total for the top derby dog is 144


I am sure Mr. Stats (aka Chief Cheerleader) doesn't want to mess with those statistics....If he does I am sure it will have about 15 variables included into it.

Congrats to Ammo for probably being the 3rd best Derby dog this year and also the high point derby dog! Great Run....


----------



## huntinman

Shootin Blanks said:


> I am sure Mr. Stats (aka Chief Cheerleader) doesn't want to mess with those statistics....If he does I am sure it will have about 15 variables included into it.
> 
> Congrats to Ammo for probably being the 3rd best Derby dog this year and also the high point derby dog! Great Run....


Shootin Blanks...great name. Yes, I root for my friend and other dogs as well. Unlike you and some of the other sour grapes crowd, I don't root against good dogs and good people. The only variable I need to worry about is the same one that the Purina award will be based on. All my stats have been fun for me... but it doesn't really matter because the All-Time High Point Derby Dog is Ammo. No matter how much you whiner's don't like it. Get used to it. The record may stand for awhile. If you don't like it, get a pup and start training a little harder and give it a go yourself.


----------



## Howard N

Hey Bill, some people can work hard doing the best they can, attaining heights nobody else has. 

Other people throw stones at other's accomplishments.


----------



## JeffLusk

Congrats Bill and Micki on an amazing and a once in a lifetime accomplishment!!! I dont think we'll see another dog near ammo in points!!! Sounds like she's off to a GREAT start being a big dog as well! Good luck, and hope to see you running next year. Give her a pat on the head and a cookie from me


----------



## Tim West

Congratulations to the Big Three, Ammo, Bullet and Emmit for an historical run. 

From the description of Ammo's first series in the Am she's ready for the AA stakes. I'm sure Bullet and Emmit have not just been training on doubles as well.

We will look forward to following their accomplishments in the AA stakes in the future.


----------



## BonMallari

*Congrats to Chris LaCross and Nola for their 3rd place in the Open.* You went heads up with the likes of Farmer,Eckett,Schrader and Edwards and ran a great trial with our Nola...after a summer of an Open 1st and 4th in Canada along with a thrilling nine series run in the Canadian National, now your first placing in a US AA stake, you have validated what Clint and I have known for some time, that you got the right stuff to run with the big dogs...Hope to run/train with you before Red River...


----------



## mealman

Big congrats to Clay Bridges! The first Open you run and you get a 2nd that is pretty dang good.

Steve



junfan68 said:


> *OPEN*
> 1) 11 - Lucy/Eckett
> 2) 31 - Marley/Bridges
> 3) 10 - Nola/LaCross
> 4) 30 - Gretzky/Schrader
> 
> RJ) 36 - Pride/Eckett
> 
> Jams
> 77 Mac/Kenny
> 57 Maggie/Cicero/Baird
> 55 Bella/Bridges
> 53 Cutter/Wall
> 
> 
> *AMATEUR*
> 
> 1) 17 - Hook/Moorehouse
> 2) 20 - JR/Gierman
> 3) 30 - Rooster/Noga
> 4) 41 - Gracie/McClure
> 
> RJ) 46 - Brody/Byrd/Henard
> 
> Jams
> 
> Zoom/Carlisle
> Smoke/Carlisle
> 
> 
> *DERBY*
> 
> 1) 10 - Ammo/Petrovish
> 2) 21 - Slider/Hays
> 3) 8 - Calie/Eckett
> 4) 15 - Bullet/Hurst
> 
> RJ) 20 - Ranger/Edwards
> 
> JAMS
> Piet/Russell
> Dottie/Aycock
> Kate/Roberts
> Otis/Erhardt


----------



## huntinman

Howard N said:


> Hey Bill, some people can work hard doing the best they can, attaining heights nobody else has.
> 
> Other people throw stones at other's accomplishments.


Well said Howard. I'm happy for Bill & Micki. I also enjoyed seeing all these other really fine dogs and meeting some very nice people along the way. I made several new friends just because of this run they made. Thanks Bill & Micki for a job well done!


----------



## Charles C.

Congrats to Clay Bridges on the all age placement.


----------



## Ricky Elston

Good going Bill/Ammo and Dan/Bullet. What is even cooler about their great run is how humble they remain even with all the success. Go get em in the big leagues!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Shootin Blanks said:


> I am sure Mr. Stats (aka Chief Cheerleader) doesn't want to mess with those statistics....If he does I am sure it will have about 15 variables included into it.
> 
> Congrats to Ammo for probably being the 3rd best Derby dog this year and also the high point derby dog! Great Run....


I guess most of your 7 posts have been as positive as this one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

mealman said:


> Big congrats to Clay Bridges! The first Open you run and you get a 2nd that is pretty dang good.
> 
> Steve


Not too bad for our basics guy, aye?


----------



## YardleyLabs

Shootin Blanks said:


> I am sure Mr. Stats (aka Chief Cheerleader) doesn't want to mess with those statistics....If he does I am sure it will have about 15 variables included into it.
> 
> Congrats to Ammo *for probably being the 3rd best Derby dog this year* and also the high point derby dog! Great Run....


That may go down as one of the stupidest comments of the year (maybe only third stupidest?). It's right up there with saying that the best all age dog was probably sleeping on someone's sofa. If you don't enter and perform, don't complain about the score at the end. 

Ammo is an amazing dog. It's possible that there is another dog that, if run an equal number of times, might have kept up in the point count. It's also possible that dog would have lost a wheel under the pressure of the schedule. The only thing that is clear is that even if you only consider points earned during 2009, Ammo still earned over 110 (I only counted on EE) running a number of trials comparable to other high point dogs in the past.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Pictures from the weekend. . . .

1. Who is that scary couple????

2. I tried to pull out Rob. . . 

3. Bobby pulled me out. . 

4. Schrader called in for Tractor Rescue


----------



## FOM

Dear Lord that first picture is just wrong <shaking head> but thanks for the "ammo" 

FOM


----------



## JusticeDog

FOM said:


> Dear Lord that first picture is just wrong <shaking head> but thanks for the "ammo"
> 
> FOM


Hmmmm, isn't that your dog trainer? It's wrong on so many levels...


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Thought you might get a kick outta that one.


----------



## FOM

JusticeDog said:


> Hmmmm, isn't that your dog trainer? It's wrong on so many levels...


It is wrong on so many levels!


----------



## JusticeDog

FOM said:


> It is wrong on so many levels!


I'm emailing that one to Andy, and telling him not to even go down that path...


----------



## BonMallari

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Pictures from the weekend. . . .
> 
> 1. Who is that scary couple????
> 
> 2. I tried to pull out Rob. . .
> 
> 3. Bobby pulled me out. .
> 
> 4. Schrader called in for Tractor Rescue



gotta love the picture of a Ford, trying to pull out a Ford, trying to pull out a Dodge....only to be rescued by a John Deere....I heard you guys got a ton of rain the day before the trial ...yikes


----------



## MardiGras

junfan68 said:


> I hear second hand about the Qual:
> 
> 1) Bearden
> 2) Widner
> 3) Baird/Cicero
> 4) Baird/Cicero


*2) Widner / Katie, QAA *


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

LOOOOONG weekend, but another Metro trial is in the books. This one will take some serious recovery time.

Thanks to our judges and everyone that pitched in to make it happen... and to Mother Nature for being perfect on Saturday and Sunday.

SM


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Does Marley have the win to make her a FC?


----------



## Jim Scarborough

MardiGras said:


> *2) Widner / Katie, QAA *


Congratulations to Danny and Katie, QAA


----------



## huntinman

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Pictures from the weekend. . . .
> 
> 1. Who is that scary couple????
> 
> 2. I tried to pull out Rob. . .
> 
> 3. Bobby pulled me out. .
> 
> 4. Schrader called in for Tractor Rescue


Hey Lauren, no pictures of the collision?;-) (I won't say which one!)


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

junfan68 said:


> *OPEN*
> 1) 11 - Lucy/Eckett
> 2) 31 - Marley/Bridges
> 3) 10 - Nola/LaCross
> 4) 30 - Gretzky/Schrader
> 
> RJ) 36 - Pride/Eckett
> 
> Jams
> 77 Mac/Kenny
> 57 Maggie/Cicero/Baird
> 55 Bella/Bridges
> 53 Cutter/Wall
> 
> 
> *AMATEUR*
> 
> 1) 17 - Hook/Moorehouse
> 2) 20 - JR/Gierman
> 3) 30 - Rooster/Noga
> 4) 41 - Gracie/McClure
> 
> RJ) 46 - Brody/Byrd/Henard
> 
> Jams
> 
> Zoom/Carlisle
> Smoke/Carlisle
> 
> 
> *DERBY*
> 
> 1) 10 - Ammo/Petrovish
> 2) 21 - Slider/Hays
> 3) 8 - Calie/Eckett
> 4) 15 - Bullet/Hurst
> 
> RJ) 20 - Ranger/Edwards
> 
> JAMS
> Piet/Russell
> Dottie/Aycock
> Kate/Roberts
> Otis/Erhardt


Congrats to All. A huge Thank You to Scott and Alice for providing their Beautiful grounds for all of us to enjoy. The food was Great and the Music and Poet was a Special Treat. 
Bobby and Sam - Thank You for a Wonderful Derby! It was a pleasure running that last derby under the 2 of you.  Had a great time!
Lauren it was nice meeting you and congratulations you've got an Awesome Dog. 
Bill and Micki


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Rip this ones for you! Remembering you and All the Good Times!!!


----------

